# Nitecore TM16 (four XM-L2 U2, 4000Lm max, 122500cd) REVIEW



## FlashLion (Aug 9, 2015)

Nitecore TM16 is a new powerful flashlight in the popular Tiny Monster series flashlights.
Featuring big reflector with 4 Cree XM-L2 U2 LEDs and maximum output of 4000 lumens with 122500cd peak beam intensity.
The four LEDs require high voltage supply,so the the TM16 is powered by four 18650 batteries,connected in series. 














The Nitecore TM16 is relatively compact,with low own weight. I could say,it's easy to carry and does not load you excessively,when walking with it,in hand. 
Weight 700gr. with batteries.
180mm long, 89mm head diameter. ~50mm body diameter.




*Specifications (taken from manufacturer)*
-Utilizes 4 CREE XM-L2 U2 LEDs
-Maximum output up to 4000 lumens
-Features advanced temperature regulation (ATR) technology
-Boasts a peak beam intensity of 122,500cd and a throw distance up to
700 meters
-Dual-switch user interface ensures one-handed easy operation
-Features 5 brightness levels and 3 special modes
-High efficiency circuit board provides max runtime up to 520 hours
-Integrated power indicator light displays remaining battery power
(patented)
-Power indicator’s secondary function displays battery voltage (accurate
to 0.1V)
-Direct access to ultra-low or turbo ensures flexibility and convenience
-Reverse polarity protection prevents damage from incorrectly inserted
batteries
-Stainless steel retaining ring protects the core components from
damage
-Rear tripod connector brings extra functionality
-Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating
-Constructed from aero-grade aluminum alloy
-Sturdy HAIII military grade hard-anodized
-Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 (two meters submersible)
-Impact resistant to 1.5 meters
-Tail stand capability

*Toughened,ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating.
80mm Diameter of the lens.*




Four Cree XM-L2 U2 LEDs.
For reducing the weight,the smooth reflector is made of plastic.
The TM16 is noticeably lightweight for its size,but using a plastic reflector,sacrifices some percents of efficiency.




The LEDs are not perfectly,but quite well centered for a multi-emitter light. The beam is well focused in one point.
A close up look shows the total round-form reflection of the four LEDs.(the picture below).



Closer look...







A picture with the light on the lowest mode.




*User Interface.*
Five constant brightness modes,plus 3 flashing modes.
UltraLow-Low-Mid-High-Turbo (in this sequence)+ hidden Strobe-Beacon-SOS

*Turbo=4000* Lm* / High=1780 *Lm* / Mid 680 *Lm* / Low=280 *Lm* / UltraLow=5 *Lm
My lumen measurements(with Keeppower 3400 batteries)
*Turbo=3940* Lm */ High= 1972* Lm* / Mid=707* Lm */ Low=300* Lm */ UltraLow=5,5* Lm

Two momentary switches. One for ON/OFF. One for mode selecting.
Briefly press the ON/OFF switch,to turn ON/OFF. Press and hold it for more than a second to activate UltraLow,directly from OFF.
Press and hold it while the light is ON-this will turn the light OFF and will activate the flashing every three seconds,blue location/indicator light under the switch.This may help you for easier finding the switch in the dark-while the light is OFF. No option for illuminated switch,while the light is ON. The indicator light has no memory and should be activated after each restart.
Pressing the mode switch briefly,while the light is OFF,shows the charge status by the blue switch led. 3 flashes-battery charge over 50%; 2 flashes-voltage under 50%; 1 flash-batteries need to be replaced/charged.

Press and hold the mode switch for more than a second,while the light is OFF,to activate Turbo mode.
While the light is ON,pressing the switch briefly will change the mode. Press and hold it to activate Strobe mode.
Strobe mode can be also activated with double click(mode switch) from OFF.
Switching to Turbo mode directly from any of the other modes is not possible.

There is an instant memory for UltraLow-Low-Mid-High-Turbo modes.
No memory for Strobe-Beacon-SOS modes.

See the actual TM16 user manual- *flashlight.nitecore.com*

Thew switches can be electronically locked by pressing and holding both,for more than one second,while the light is ON.





Using the dual switch is easy. It is a good size for my fingers and protrude enough for comfortable pressing.
As usual for a side switch,finding it in the dark is hard and requires some time for adjusting the position of the flashlight in the hand.
The blue indicator under the switch may help a little with finding the switch,but not by much. It's very dim and flashing,which makes it not so useful when quick reaction is needed. 
Would be great,if the switch was illuminated also while the light is activated.




Close up pictures of the silicone switch cap.








Simple looking,but very sturdy cardboard box with pvc foam inside.
Accessories-Spare O-ring and simple lanyard. Unfortunately,there's no included holster for this model.




One of the anti-roll grooves on the head.
Build quality is as expected,on top level.Great black anodizing,excellent machining-no scratches or defects on my TM16 sample.
The black finish is on the glossy side.



The anti-roll grooves hold the flashlight well on a flat horizontal surface,but not stably enough for sloped surface.




A close-up picture of the tripod mount point at the tail. Standard 1/4 inch thread.
You can also see,the quality of machining is on high level.




Square cut threads.Quality machine work.
Not perfectly anodized,as can be seen on the picture. Tail-cap lock out is not possible,so the not anodized sections of the threads does not matter so much.







Batteries can be inserted without need of battery carrier. 
All batteries are electrically connected in series. When inserting them,two of the batteries should be in reverse position of the other two.
Carefully look at the head poles and the stickers showing the right position for each of the batteries.
There are two metal pins on the tail board,that have to be aligned with the two holes in the body.





Every of the negative poles consist two springs for less electrical resistance=easier current flow. 




There is a physical reverse polarity protection at the head.Flat top batteries don't contact with the front positive contacts. There is no protection at the tail though,so two button top and two flat top batteries can be used together.Just be sure,they are the same brand and capacity.
Batteries with built-in protection circuit are recommended for flashlights with serially connected batteries.





*Electronics performance.*

Below is output vs time graph.
I usually activate the light and leave it,without pauses,until the batteries became empty.
The TM16 has a high maximum output and as expected it gets hot,after few minutes on Turbo mode.
According to Nitecore,the TM16 features ATR(advanced temperature regulation) technology-a sensor that should tell the driver that the LED board is hot and need reducing the output,to prevent overheating.

I tested the runtime when activating the light on Turbo mode and leaving it on this mode,until it gets very hot.
The ambient temperature was 25C,with light airflow from air conditioner. I did not use a cooling fan in the beginning.
The TM16 gets warm quickly,so I put a multimeter temperature probe between the cooling fins to get some approximate data for the heating.
This method of measuring is not so accurate,but still gives some useful information.
As with the Nitecore EC4,again I did not manage to activate the temperature control of the TM16. I found the flashlight quite hot,after 5 minutes on Turbo mode.Yes the heat transfer is quite good and spreads the heat quickly to the cooling fins,but also to the battery tube.
In my opinion the flashlight is not comfortable to hold after about 10 minutes. I waited to the 10th minute and activated a small 8cm cooling fan,to help with the cooling.Once the flashlight body is hot,it is not so easy to cool it down to normal temperature,without stopping the light,or selecting Mid,or Low output.
This way of operating of course is expected from a high output flashlight. I am not afraid that much to heat the flashlight,but I am concern of heating the batteries,as this may affect their lifetime,at least. This is why I prefer to keep the flashlight with a normal temperature at the tail.
17 minutes after the start,I turned the light Off,to let it cool down for a second start,this time with a cooling fan on max,from the beginning.

I marked the period without cooling with Noc and the period with cooling ac.
Batteries Keeppower 3400mAh.
Note-the temperature probe was not contacting the aluminum surface directly,so all measurements are approximate.




The initial current draw from four Keeppower 3400 is 2.5A. 

As we can see in the graph,after working 17 minutes on Turbo mode,the max output after restart is 10% lower than the initial.
This means,the light is depending on the voltage. Decreasing the voltage,leads to a lower light output.
Feeding 4 emitters with only 4 18650 batteries is hard without designing a special boost driver,or different way of connecting the LEDs(which will require more powerful batteries than used by me).

*The Nitecore TM16 will benefit using IMR batteries,because of their better voltage under high current.Use high current batteries for a higher and more stable output.*

Again,as in my EC4 review,I did earlier,the driver's low voltage protection does not trigger,if the voltage of all batteries is not equal,just before they are completely empty. In my test,one of the batteries was with triggered protection.Note that the other 3 batteries were discharged to 2,75V(no load).
*There was no low voltage warning from the switch's indicator,or by the main light.*

The TM16 operates only by the side switches.They turn the light Off electronically,not physically. This means,when turned Off,the driver is actually in Standby mode and still draws some current,to be possible to react on pressing the switch,again. I measured *132* microAmps Standby current.

The switch features also voltage indication.The blue indicator is blinking when you insert batteries and screw the tailcap. For example,4.2 volts are represented with four-pause-two times flashing.


I don't have any of the direct multi-emitter competitors,like the Fenix TK75.
I could compare the TM16 to ThruNites's TN35 and TN32 lights.
The TM16 is lighter,shorter,with a larger diameter reflector.




Nitecore TM16 and Thrunite TN35 are equipped with different LEDs.
4x Cree XM-L2 Vs 1x Cree MT-G2. Different tint-much warmer for the TN35.
The TM16 is equipped with cool white LEDs. Both flashlights have great lumen output and respectable peak beam intensity.
I could say,these flashlights have very well balanced beams for outdoor use.
TM16=4000 Lm max output,122kcd peak beam intensity.
TN35=2800 Lm max output, 70kcd peak beam intensity.

Let's see from the beamshots I took,which looks better to you-the beam from the big,single MT-G2 emitter or the combined light from four XM-L2 leds.









*Beamshots*

Produced light is clean cool white. No noticeable bluish,or greenish tint.
The beam is well focused,122500cd peak beam intensity.(I measure ~ 125000cd)
Great distance of throw. The spill is also bright and spread to a wider angle,than the single emitter flashlights.
At very close distance,the beam has a typical flower shape. This does not affect the usefulness of the beam,at all.Let's not forget,the TM16 is meant primarily for illuminating far objects,outdoor.










*All modes 1/20sec, 1 meter distance*













*5 meters, 1/6sec*















*5 meters, 1/50sec*


 



I had to soot with 10000 ISO,beacuse of the huge amount of insects,flying around. This is why the dynamic range of the photos is not that good.
Locked shutter speed and white ballance.
Distance to the trees ~75 meters.


 

 





 

 











Distance to the trees ~75 meters.




*UltraLow-Low-Mid-High-Turbo modes*

















In conclusion,this is my view of the weak and strong sides of the flashlight.
*Strong*: Great initial output; Great build quality;Good design; Lightweight body; Big reflector; Great beam shape for multi-emitter light; Well focused beam with high peak intensity; May be defined as compact size; I am pleased with the UI; Good mode spacing; UltraLow mode;

*Weak*: Lumen output is decreasing quickly with regular batteries; Not well set-up low voltage protection; No low voltage warning; No timed output step down-the integrated ATR does not work as desired,for me; Direct access to Turbo mode with the light already turned ON,may be very useful; I prefer aluminum reflectors;

The Nitecore TM16 is a great flashlight for outdoor use. I find it comfortable while using in real life situations,with the normal for all side switch flashlights,slow finding the switch. As any other flashlight/product the TM16 has its strong and weak sides.There is no perfect flashlight for anything and anyone. Hope my review gave you useful information and helps for your choice.

*Thanks for reading!

Thanks to Nitecore for providing the TM16 for test and review!*


----------



## akhyar (Aug 9, 2015)

Excellent review, with lots of details, including the pros and cons.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for the very great photos and review. I am happy with mine and I do agree that the tint is rather pleasant for outdoors usage. Seeing how its competition, the Fenix TK75 (2015 edition) came with a shoulder strap, I thought hey why not? I then recall I have a spare Custom SLR strap lying around somewhere and used that for my shoulder strap. The strap is fastened to both the loop on the tail end and the rests hanging on my shoulder, across my body, and facing down. I love this configuration since it frees up my hands if need be and the switch is always facing the front and easily accessible as and when I reach for the light. This is because the strap is holding on to each axis of the loop and keeping the light from rotating around on the strap. Every time I reach for the light my thumb falls exactly where the switch is located. I know some will find it weird hanging the light on a strap but looking at how cumbersome it could get, I wouldn't want to hold it the entire night when I am out trekking. Hope this is of help to those who are interested in a different carrying method other than the supplied lanyard.


----------



## d88 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for the review. This light looks like a great combination of distance and spill and definitely a great alternative if your considering a TM26 / TM36 .


----------



## ven (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for the excellent review,fantastic pics

I have been a bit 50/50 with this light,its certainly a mighty fine looking light with nice mode variations and great output. The downsides for me are the use of the U2 leds (why not u3 or u4 for example or even mkr etc) as I have enough lights already with xml2 u2 leds(personal opinion). Then the cell lay out,much prefer the tm11/15/26 design over this and the tail cap. Does remind me of the ea8 body wise...... 

Like the comparison with the tn35 of which i still love,love the tint/output and still a favourite or me. Would like a k60 comparison of which a similar output/price. I decided on the k60 over the tm16, i know no light is perfect,just the k60 seems more suited for me out of these two lights and a newer LED. 

I cant really fault nitecores innovation,however there is a feeling of little issues that should not be there with their last few lights,the tm06 and now tm16.........

Battery lay out,wrong information on the side of the tm06,no proper lock out without undoing tail cap a few turns(cell dependent) and standby drain..... Maybe a lack of confidence is one way of looking at it for me. Again my personal opinion.....

For a multi led light,i am holding out for led options on the new tk75vn 2015,this for me will be the solid choice in a similar category .

Cheers ven


----------



## AB8XL (Aug 9, 2015)

Well done FlashLion, Thank you.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the technical effort. You guys are the best for taking the time to do these in depth reviews. FWIW, I love my TM16.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 9, 2015)

Great to see a good review on this one. I love mine as well! I should have mine back this week after getting some emitters swapped. Anxiously waiting!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 9, 2015)

Okay, to be able to improve on the TM16............I'm officially envious.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for including the parasitic drain! I was always curious about that on the TM16.

132uA...I can live with that. Not great, but not bad either.


----------



## AB8XL (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm jealous, I'm still waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 10, 2015)

I got mine last week. Now I'm just waiting for a night that it's not raining so I can go out to my test range and do a throw test to see how far it really throws.

I really like the light. I especially like how deep the reflector is with its corresponding very tight hot spot. I have other lights if I want flood. This one I bought to really be able to reach out and touch someone without having to pay oodles for a TM36.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 10, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> I got mine last week. Now I'm just waiting for a night that it's not raining so I can go out to my test range and do a throw test to see how far it really throws.



And I'm waiting for it to rain so I can see how far it throws in the rain. 

Being in the mountains, my test range is right outside my front/backdoor. 

In my opinion, the TM16 is more flooder than thrower. But it's beam is easily usable for the holder for three plus hundred yards. I'm looking to a ThruNite TN32 for a thrower with a bit of spill.

I love the TM16. I love the EC4. I love the HC90. And I'm sure I'll love both the EC4S and the TN32.


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 10, 2015)

I live in a small rural town. There is a county paved road running along the north edge of town. It has a power line running along side of it, with the poles spaced every 70 to 80 meters. There is a nice long stretch of twelve of them visible from the edge of town. It is a great place to measure how far a light will throw. And it is a real life test since the poles are a nice dark brown so there is no reflection from them. Using this range I was able to verify that my EA8 could throw at least 400 meters. It was so nice of the electric company to set up this nice test range just for me. I'll have to send them a thank you note.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 10, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> It was so nice of the electric company to set up this nice test range just for me. I'll have to send them a thank you note.



Thanks for the utility pole suggestion. We have utility poles along our roadway. Hopefully I can use your suggestion to better understand the throw capability of new lights as opposed to guessing.


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 10, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Thanks for the utility pole suggestion. We have utility poles along our roadway. Hopefully I can use your suggestion to better understand the throw capability of new lights as opposed to guessing.


Out here in the country, the one thing you can always count on seeing is utility poles. Out here the Highway Patrol uses VASCAR, which doesn't use radar, as one of their speed meters. It uses relative time and distance instead, and one of the references used is the distance between utility poles.


----------



## FlashLion (Aug 11, 2015)

*Thank you all,for the comments!*



pjandyho said:


> Thanks for the very great photos and review. I am happy with mine and I do agree that the tint is rather pleasant for outdoors usage. Seeing how its competition, the Fenix TK75 (2015 edition) came with a shoulder strap, I thought hey why not? I then recall I have a spare Custom SLR strap lying around somewhere and used that for my shoulder strap. The strap is fastened to both the loop on the tail end and the rests hanging on my shoulder, across my body, and facing down. I love this configuration since it frees up my hands if need be and the switch is always facing the front and easily accessible as and when I reach for the light. This is because the strap is holding on to each axis of the loop and keeping the light from rotating around on the strap. Every time I reach for the light my thumb falls exactly where the switch is located. I know some will find it weird hanging the light on a strap but looking at how cumbersome it could get, I wouldn't want to hold it the entire night when I am out trekking. Hope this is of help to those who are interested in a different carrying method other than the supplied lanyard.


Thanks for the useful tip with the camera strap.



Parrot Quack said:


> And I'm waiting for it to rain so I can see how far it throws in the rain.
> 
> Being in the mountains, my test range is right outside my front/backdoor.
> 
> ...


A great collection is forming there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 11, 2015)

While I'm walking the streets, I have neighbors yelling out their window, "Who's there!" and neighbor gals bring their snarling dogs out on their porch. My headlamp has officially turned me into a neighborhood menace. 

I love standing on a corner, brightly lit up by the HC90 and turn the headlamp off so I can feel the darkness slam shut around me. Then I start using my ears to "see" what's around me. 

On late evening/nighttime walks, I have fun checking out numerous, glowing, yellow and blueish-white eyes of attentive low lying neighborhood cats. Of course I have a can of bear spray should things quickly go South in the dark. I love the HC90 over a handheld flashlight as the handheld light points everywhere but where my eyes are. The EC4 makes a super backup light should I need more then a headlamp's worth of light. And during dark and stormy wintertime conditions, should it be needed, I have the TM16 to faithfully light my way. The TM16 is going make a great storm/search light.

Flashlights are a great hobby where one can scare the neighbors, get some much needed exercise and go on a nighttime adventure hike in the woods. When I get use to the dark (scaredy cat here), just around the corner, we have wilderness trails that I can night-hike on.

Maybe I should wear a portable Tesla coil to protect me from cougars and bears.


----------



## jape (Sep 7, 2015)

I was very glad to find this review, i'm trying to decide between the tm16 and the tn35.
I want a thrower with good flood. Still hard to tell with the beam pics, but it looks like to me the tm16 might fit the bill. would you agree with that?


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 7, 2015)

jape said:


> I was very glad to find this review, i'm trying to decide between the tm16 and the tn35.
> I want a thrower with good flood. Still hard to tell with the beam pics, but it looks like to me the tm16 might fit the bill. would you agree with that?


:welcome:

Both flashlights are great.
If you don't prefer the warmer white light from the TN35,then TM16 is a great choice.More throw and larger angle of the beam.


----------



## billcushman (Sep 8, 2015)

I have used several different types of batteries in my TM16. With Olight 3400 mAh batteries it put out 125000 candela (measured at 5 meters). With genuine Efest 2500 mAh 35A IMR button top (purple) batteries its output was 135000 candela. With EagleTac 3400 batteries it did not work because the button top did not project enough above the body (these were a couple of years old, current production may be different). I was lucky to get a TM16 with output greater than specs. My EC4 is just slightly below specs on output. My Olight SR52, SR90, and two S30Rs all exceed specs by a significant margin. In his excellent review, Selfbuilt found his TM16 was just a little lower than specs in Candelas. The M4D MAX TM16 review at BudgetLightForums found similar results from IMR batteries. The Efest IMR batteries are not protected and must be charged properly and cannot be discharged too low or they will be damaged.


----------



## jape (Sep 8, 2015)

FlashLion said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Both flashlights are great.
> If you don't prefer the warmer white light from the TN35,then TM16 is a great choice.More throw and larger angle of the beam.



Thanks for the reply!

I do actually like the more white looking light. i think it looks brighter :laughing:.

Is there a newbie check in thread some where on here?



billcushman said:


> I have used several different types of batteries in my TM16. With Olight 3400 mAh batteries it put out 125000 candela (measured at 5 meters). With genuine Efest 2500 mAh 35A IMR button top (purple) batteries its output was 135000 candela. With EagleTac 3400 batteries it did not work because the button top did not project enough above the body (these were a couple of years old, current production may be different). I was lucky to get a TM16 with output greater than specs. My EC4 is just slightly below specs on output. My Olight SR52, SR90, and two S30Rs all exceed specs by a significant margin. In his excellent review, Selfbuilt found his TM16 was just a little lower than specs in Candelas. The M4D MAX TM16 review at BudgetLightForums found similar results from IMR batteries. The Efest IMR batteries are not protected and must be charged properly and cannot be discharged too low or they will be damaged.



I was planing on just getting the nitecore 3400mah 18650. My logic was matching brands should work well together. but I know my knowledge is very limited. :thinking:


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 8, 2015)

billcushman said:


> I have used several different types of batteries in my TM16. With Olight 3400 mAh batteries it put out 125000 candela (measured at 5 meters). With genuine Efest 2500 mAh 35A IMR button top (purple) batteries its output was 135000 candela. With EagleTac 3400 batteries it did not work because the button top did not project enough above the body (these were a couple of years old, current production may be different). I was lucky to get a TM16 with output greater than specs. My EC4 is just slightly below specs on output. My Olight SR52, SR90, and two S30Rs all exceed specs by a significant margin. In his excellent review, Selfbuilt found his TM16 was just a little lower than specs in Candelas. The M4D MAX TM16 review at BudgetLightForums found similar results from IMR batteries. The Efest IMR batteries are not protected and must be charged properly and cannot be discharged too low or they will be damaged.


Thanks for posting that you like others reviews. Hope you like my review too  .

I doubt the flashlights differ so much in output. The main difference when measuring usually comes from our test equipment,batteries used,ambient temperature,size of light sphere,distance of measuring cd...too many factors.
I have 4 IMR batteries currently in the charger. Will post some results when they are ready.


----------



## billcushman (Sep 8, 2015)

FlashLion said:


> Thanks for posting that you like others reviews. Hope you like my review too  .



I liked your review, especially your beamshots. 

I didn't mention your review because I didn't see any beam intensity measurements. If I missed them, please repeat your results. I used an Extech EA33 and let it compute the candelas for a 5 meter distance that I measured with a Bosch laser distance meter. I also have a high cost spectroradiometer, but didn't use it because it is much slower to use and I wanted to get some quick readings. I have compared both instruments in the past and they agree within a few percent on most light sources. The EA33 has a f1-prime rating of less than 6% so unusual light spectrums will give some error, but many lower cost meters do not even list their f1-prime rating. The EA33 is a relatively high spec lower cost meter. I look forward to your results with IMR batteries.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 8, 2015)

billcushman said:


> I liked your review, especially your beamshots.
> 
> I didn't mention your review because I didn't see any beam intensity measurements. If I missed them, please repeat your results. I used an Extech EA33 and let it compute the candelas for a 5 meter distance that I measured with a Bosch laser distance meter. I also have a high cost spectroradiometer, but didn't use it because it is much slower to use and I wanted to get some quick readings. I have compared both instruments in the past and they agree within a few percent on most light sources. The EA33 has a f1-prime rating of less than 6% so unusual light spectrums will give some error, but many lower cost meters do not even list their f1-prime rating. The EA33 is a relatively high spec lower cost meter. I look forward to your results with IMR batteries.


Thanks
You have a great equipment! :thumbsup:
I measured the cd at 3 meters.
I measured 125kcd for the TM16 with freshly charged batteries,30sec after activation.You can see short info,just before the beamshots.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 8, 2015)

My measurements with Keeppower IMR 3500mAh:
3900 Lm initial output.
The current draw on Turbo with Panasonic 3400 is 2.5A ,which is not that high and most quality batteries should work well.
I am charging also 4x IMR 3000mAh for test.

Edit: I measured this output with a different setup.
Check out my next comment below,for explanation.


----------



## Ubec (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi FlashLion,

I *really* enjoyed reading your review of the Nitecore TM16. Great details and very nice pictures!!!

You did a very good job and as a newbie I just want to thank you.

Kind regards! :wave:


----------



## billcushman (Sep 8, 2015)

FlashLion said:


> My measurements with Keeppower IMR 3500mAh:
> 3900 Lm initial output. This is lower than the previous measured output by me.
> The batteries are absolutely new,this is their first use. This may affect their performance.
> Of course lower capacity cells may keep better voltage.
> ...



I am surprised by the results with your Keeppower IMR cells. The Efest 2500 cells I used that performed better than the Olight 3400 were purchased from Amazon (easy return if they didn't perform or were fake). I checked the security codes on the batteries and they were genuine Efest. The batteries were charged in a Nitecore D4 and measured 4.176 volts. 

I found a site that has a large selection of IMR cells and excellent prices. https://www.imrbatteries.com/ 
I have no experience with this supplier, but their web site states that they are authorized dealers for most popular brands.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the link.Good prices,unfortunately they ship only to US.

I did some misinforming...:shakehead I have two lumen measuring setups.Only the second and newest is an integrating sphere.
The head diameter of the TM16 is too large for the hole I cut in the sphere.I had to keep the sphere partly opened when measuring.
My measurements were 3600-1740-640-270-5 Lumens (@30 sec) I assumed,that the partly opened sphere is losing some lumens,so I measured in my old setup,which is not a sphere and this probably gave me wrong readings.

My measurements from today-
*Old setup:* Keeppower 3400 Turbo=3900Lm
Keeppower IMR 3000/3500 Turbo=4200Lm 

*New setup(sphere):*
Keeppower 3400 Turbo=3600Lm
Keeppower IMR 3000 Turbo=3900Lm

In both cases,the difference is 300 lumens,between the different type batteries(ICR,IMR).
The sphere measurements seem to be more accurate,even with some light loss from not closing it completely.

I will try to take also good lux measurements and will post here.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 9, 2015)

Ubec said:


> Hi FlashLion,
> 
> I *really* enjoyed reading your review of the Nitecore TM16. Great details and very nice pictures!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for reading Ubec!
You will be newbie not for long,when reading the forum. :welcome:


----------



## Ubec (Sep 9, 2015)

@FlashLion:

lovecpf :wave:lovecpf


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 9, 2015)

For those of you wondering about a holster for their TM16, I just received mine today. It is not made by Nitecore, but looks to be designed similar to my Nitecore holsters for other lights. The construction seems sturdy, and my TM16 fits quite nicely. This is the holster that has been on sale on Ebay for around $16 USD.


----------



## Ubec (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi FlashLion,

Does the TM16 get hot quickly when put on turbo mode?


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 11, 2015)

Ubec said:


> Hi FlashLion,
> 
> Does the TM16 get hot quickly when put on turbo mode?


I tested that soon after I got my TM16. After ten minutes on Turbo, the light was becoming uncomfortably warm. Not yet painful, but any warmer and I would not have been able to continue holding it. It does do a very good job of heatsinking. While the head was hotter, the heat transferred down into the body of the light quite well. The Mark I eyeball did not notice any reduction in brightness, but after seeing 4,000 lumens on one's wall for ten minutes, I doubt anyone could notice any minor reduction at all.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Sep 19, 2015)

Perhaps an insane question from an insane poster, but...

is there a diffuser or "camping" cap that fits this?

Anyone who has seen my posts knows that, as flashaholics, we all manifest our addiction in different ways. 

I LOVE good quality, soft light diffuser caps that turn powerful flashlights into lanterns during power outages, or even to light an entire backyard nicely. 

The Fenix diffuser caps that fit on my Nitecore SRT 7 and SRT 6 are perfect for soft reading at night, or to light up an entire room during a storm.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 21, 2015)

SeamusORiley said:


> Perhaps an insane question from an insane poster, but...
> 
> is there a diffuser or "camping" cap that fits this?
> 
> ...



I have not seen so big diffuser cap,or lens. I also like the diffused light from diffuser for work,or ambient light.
As long as someone has any recommendation,the only way to do a diffuser for the large TM16 head is to find and adapt a cap,cover,from other thing.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 22, 2015)

Very nice review FlashLion! I like a lot the details of measurements and the particulars observations, great !  

Regarding the flashlight, was on my list, but I couldn't understand why Nitecore used a plastic mirror for such a nice light, and I supposed (before reading you review) that heat control must be better, I see that in last level after 1-2 min the flashlight can not be hold because of the body temperature. 

There must be a compromise between heat and output.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 22, 2015)

Octavian said:


> Very nice review FlashLion! I like a lot the details of measurements and the particulars observations, great !
> 
> Regarding the flashlight, was on my list, but I couldn't understand why Nitecore used a plastic mirror for such a nice light, and I supposed (before reading you review) that heat control must be better, I see that in last level after 1-2 min the flashlight can not be hold because of the body temperature.
> 
> There must be a compromise between heat and output.


Thanks for reading *Octavian*!
As Timothybil noted in one of the earlier replies,it is possible to run it for 10 to 15 minutes on Turbo,depending on the ambient temperature.
Because of no timed step down and not triggering thermal regulation at the desired moment,the TM16 collects more and more heat until it gets uncomfortable.
I really would like to see the HC50 thermal regulation in the TM16 too,but they have not programmed it so well here. 
A plastic reflector really does not sound so great,but it should not affect the beam noticeably. Actually Fenix and other manufacturers use plastic reflectors in some of their biggest flashlights,with the goal to limit the weight and cost increase due to the massive reflector.


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 25, 2015)

FlashLion said:


> A plastic reflector really does not sound so great,but it should not affect the beam noticeably. Actually Fenix and other manufacturers use plastic reflectors in some of their biggest flashlights,with the goal to limit the weight and cost increase due to the massive reflector.


There is actually very little reflectivity difference between a silvered molded plastic reflector and a polished aluminum one. If anything, I would expect the silvered plastic to do a little bit better job. I can understand why Nitecore went that route. It takes a lot less time and equipment to mill a cylinder into the center of a billet of aluminum than to mill and polish the four precision lobes needed. Also, since aluminum is 100% recyclable, there is a material cost savings as well in doing it that way.


----------



## wildcatter (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for a great review, I am looking for a good trow light but want a large flood also, but can I get that with just one LED


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 19, 2016)

I approved your post, but it would be good if you start your own thread re a one LED flooder. Your post is off topic for this thread. Welcome to CPF. :wave:


----------

